# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  One Day Auction,Sanke Kuchibeni Cheng Kwok Kwai,5 June 11 PM

## Glenardo

Dear Suhu+ friends

CKK Ialah Cheng Kwok Kwai. Breeder terkondang di Indonesia yang sudah go international. Koi hasil breedingannya benar2 di cek cullingana. Kalo ga salah sekarang the responsible personnya Michael Cheng sang generasi 1 nya. Koi CKK ini di utamakan untuk di ekspor ke Hongkong. Pasar di Indonesianya belum bisa tergambar petanya. Seandainya kita sebut nama Cheng Kwok Kwai di Japan, namanya di kenal oleh breeder + dealer di negara Sakura tersebut. Lalu kq bisa2 nya koi ini mampir ke tempatku? hal yang ingin kukatakan,yang pasti, koi ini di dapat dengan lobby tingkat tinggi. Ini belum Grade A nya Cheng Kwok Kwai. namun bisa di lihat kualitasnya. Mohon maap jika ada salah statement dalam penulisan data Cheng Kwok Kwai ini.

Inilah foto Sanke1 size 35-40 cm, Merah dan putih ga usah di ragukan lagi. Sumi tinggal dikembangkan sesuai air kolam anda

Sudah di apresiasi di viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5170





Aturan main:

1. Di mulai saat posting ini di muat sampai Jumat 5 June 2009 jam 11 PM 
2. Starting point di Rp 633.000
3. Bid minimal 10.000, keliapatan bebas
Pengambilan di Jakarta di G Koi Kelapa Gading,HTP, Carrefour Lebak Bulus, SCBD Sudirman dan Atma Jaya
4. Pengiriman luar pulau hanya ke Bandar lampung via Damri
5. Pengiriman ke Pulau Jawa dengan Herona Express, ongkir kira2 50 rb
6. Biaya packing dengan stereofoam 30rb, dengan dus biasa 5 rb
7. 10% hasil lelang jika terjual di atas harga 750.000 per ekor akan di berikan pada majalah Koi's
8. Opsi bungkus di berikan dengan kata sandi " Jalan ke Lombok hanya dengan 888.000" diharga Rp 888.888
9.Jika pemenang tak menghubungi penjual dalam 2x24 jam, maka otomatis, pemenang ke 2 menjadi pemenang.
10. Pembayaran Koi harus di laksanakan ASAP dengan ketentuan wajar yang di terapkan penjual. Jika tak di bayar maka Koi dapat di pindah tangankan.
11. Koi akan dikirim secepatnya. Sabtu jam 10 meeting point di Atma Jaya atau Jam 4 sore di Serpong. Untuk luar kota akan di kirim Minggu dengan kereta ataupin kendaraan darat

Makasih

Koi dapat di lihat dengan perjanjian dahulu via sms untuk mencocokan jadwal waktu

Jika ada salah penulisan, akan di koreksi secepatnya.

Terima kasih

G Koi

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

